
Some results from the Ioke experiment - fogus
http://olabini.com/blog/2010/07/some-results-from-the-ioke-experiment/
======
johkra
I like the condition system. I knew it from Lisp, but I never thought about it
consciously. For interactive systems, it seems superior to stopping execution
due to an unhandled exception.

It's similar to the SmallTalk debugger asking you when it encounters an
unknown symbol, allowing you to for instance correct a misspelling.

These ideas are so logical and long known, I wonder why they aren't used more.
(Are they used somewhere outside the respective languages at all?)

